# tires



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

I bought my jeep with Goodyear Wrangler 30x9.5R15LT, they look like they have good traction but some say their fine others say get skinny snow tires


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

its like cameras you can get a disposable for $10 or a Nikon you can get a snow tire you can get a mud tire you can get a hi-performance tire you cant get all in one. how much traction do you want how much ware are you willing to give up for the traction.


----------



## DuttonLandscape (Nov 26, 2007)

so what does that mean are these tires no good for the snow. I plow with all season tires on my F350 and add weight over the rear axle with no problems. Does the jeep need better traction because it is so light.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes the jeep needs help because of its weight or lack there of. Your F350 is so heavy just about Any tire would do. How much plowing you going to do. if your going to make money at it go for the blizzak tires. If only your drive, a M+S tire would be OK.


----------



## real snowman (Dec 5, 2007)

I run bf goodrich all terrains. Great in mud, on rock, slippery pavement and best of all great for pushing snow. I run a sno way plow. Look for pics this week. First day on the forum. Don't you just love winter.


----------



## BOMBER (Dec 23, 2005)

I've run these Pep-Boys brand tires for a year and have tried everything to get stuck and they just keep on rolling!

Stock OEM size was 27x8x15 the FUTURA'S are 30x9.5x15.

4cyl. 5 speed manual with a locked rear.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I have a new set of BFG's ATR'S and these tires are great imo....Rob


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

theplowmeister;443036 said:


> Yes the jeep needs help because of its weight or lack there of. Your F350 is so heavy just about Any tire would do. How much plowing you going to do. if your going to make money at it go for the blizzak tires. If only your drive, a M+S tire would be OK.


what model blizzak do you have on your jeep? and what blizzak tires do you think are best? or at least pretty good, especially for driveway plowing like i'll be doing


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Check out the Green Diamond tire site, if you want traction, these may just do the trick for you.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

F250 Boss v;605103 said:


> Check out the Green Diamond tire site, if you want traction, these may just do the trick for you.


ill go check it out right now man thanks....ur not a rep. for them are you?


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Check out this thread from above: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64253&page=2 I posted on page 2 post #31 (Jeep talk!).

Fran


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

I use Continental 4X4 Ice contact tires P23575R15 on my YJ. They work really well in the snow/ice.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

which blizzak tire would be good for my 06 wrangler? their site isnt working


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/dg/MenuServlet?search=tdg

enter your vehicle info, follow questions, enter dedicated snow tires, there ya go. 
Good luck


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

*No Rep Here!*



BRENTMAN;605277 said:


> ill go check it out right now man thanks....ur not a rep. for them are you?


Nope, I'm not a rep for them or for anyone else! Just a guy who took a shot and bought these tires in the hope of getting good traction. I plow my own place which has a really long driveway and sooner or later we get ice conditions here and I hope these tires will give me the traction I'm looking for while still giving a decent ride on the road. So far no complaints, I'm still waiting for snow, but I will say they seem to be very 'sticky' on the road when it's raining and during slushy conditions which we have had twice already. Hope this helps, and good luck in your search!


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been satified with my 31 X 10.5 BF Goodrich Rugged Trails. I plow 800+ feet of gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------

